# Can tortoise like music?



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey my tortoise was always used to a female voice because the breeder i got him from was a woman, everytime he hears my moms voice he looks at her and starts to walk towards her. Another thing is, i know this is a strange question, but can they like certain sounds or songs? Once i was just singing to myself around the tortoise table, next thing i know he was looking right at me chirping and waging his tail....so i sang for a good half an hour and he enjoyed the whole thing.... i do play many instruments so i might try playing songs for him sometime to see if he likes it.... does this seem crazy? One of my cats loves it when i play the guitar..

Kyle & Turbo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Kyle:

Tortoises don't have the same type of hearing that we do. They mostly feel vibrations, rather than hearing the actual sounds.

Another thing about tail wagging. It usually means a poop is on the way.

But your tortoise heard you paying attention to it, and because you are the food god, he paid attention to you.


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

So voice made him poop.... i need to get some singing lessons!!!

Kyle & Turbo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL!!! Thanks for the laugh. You've made my day.


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

You are welcome 

Kyle & Turbo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 9, 2013)

If I had hermans tortoises, I'm sure I would make them listen to â€œHerman and the Hermits"!


----------



## ulkal (Jun 9, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I had hermans tortoises, I'm sure I would make them listen to â€œHerman and the Hermits"!



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## ascott (Jun 9, 2013)

Tail waggin here has been observed as being done in moments of pleasure and not just "big business"....

The redfoot torts here appear shake their groove thing ALOT more than the CDTs---who seem to wag their tail more than their entire rear end....the CDTs here walk away wagging their tail when they have been in a cool sprinkler on a hot day or when they have had their summer watermelon or other sweet juicy treats---ans the tail wagging is not followed up by big business.....


----------



## TortoiseLuv0131 (Jun 9, 2013)

My tort's favorite music is the Brandenburg Third Concerto. She starts moving her neck in time to the beat and starts running towards the radio .
So...yes, I'm pretty sure that torts can feel and like music.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 9, 2013)

TortoiseLuv0131 said:


> My tort's favorite music is the Brandenburg Third Concerto. She starts moving her neck in time to the beat and starts running towards the radio .
> So...yes, I'm pretty sure that torts can feel and like music.



Tortoises inflate and deflate their throat pouch as part of breathing. She may have just become excited, and her breathing may have quickened.


----------



## TortoiseLuv0131 (Jun 9, 2013)

OK...I feel stupid. Oh well, it sure seems like it's in time to the beat LOL!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 9, 2013)

TortoiseLuv0131 said:


> OK...I feel stupid. Oh well, it sure seems like it's in time to the beat LOL!



Change the song and find out.


----------

